# I have developed an allergy :'(



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

I dont know what to do! I cant even hold my meeces! Havent been able to for about a week! Ive had to sleep with an air purifier on and i wake up with chesty cough anyway and my eyes feel like theyre on fire! everytime i clean them out i have to have a shower very soon after or i blow up in a rash just from putting them into a holding tank and back into theres. My girls are very clever and can see I'm struggling and have started abusing this by hiding from me so i have to go into there nest which then results in a sneezing fit! I havent changed any bedding food or anything. they have no sawdust or hay or anyhing i could be allergic to. Im sat in my room now and my eyes are streaming they itch so much and my nose! Do they need to go or is there anything i can do?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

What are you feeding them and what type of bedding are you using?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I had this problem it was sawdust effected my eyes my chest and made me sneeze all the time when in the room.It wasnt the mice.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I gave up rat breeding partly because I was allergic to them. Didn't matter what I bedded them on, it was the animals themselves. Air purifiers and anti-histamines worked for a while but then it got too bad to cope with. The problem with an allergy is that with each exposure to the allergen it usually gets a bit worse.

I would suggest moving them them out of your bedroom or unfortunately you may have to give them up. You could try keeping hairless mice? Some people are allergic to the urine vapours but with some people it's the hair. I probably would have been OK with hairless rats but unfortunately the rat fancy was not all that accepting of people breeding hairless rats at the time.

Sarah xxx


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

What exactly are you using for their bedding? Some alergies build up with exposure. I found out about hay this way. Cubed hay I am ok with, pelleted too but loose gets to me. I can not be near pine or cedar, I have asthma attacks. I am sensative to amonia too so I am top notch on housekeeping for cages and my cat's litter box. Could be the mice, could be the bedding, not matter how dust free they all claim to be there is still dust, so it just might be the bedding or their urine. Either of these fit best with the multi symptoms. If your bedding is wood based try switching to recycled paper or corn cob or something not wood based. See if this helps. Let us know what is going on!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would try what Sarah said and remove them from the room,if it is the mice you cant keep putting put your health at risk you may have to give them up.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, I did not mean to ignore what Sarah said, I more meant try it along with that. Again sorry!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No worries, I didn't take it that way and it's all good info. It's better to have too much information than too little 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

They are on Recycled paper and are fed a mix of wild bird seed mealies etc (my own mix basically) they are cleaned out alot as my recycled paper needs using as soon as ive just put fresh in haha overloaded! I have been staying out with my boyfriend at his alot and im perfectly fine second i get home into my bed it starts. if i handle them i pay for it so i havent held them in about a week. Im about to advertise them on here as it is not fair on them anymore  nor me.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It happens to us all. I have problems with the natural dust that comes off of birs from their feathers. I really like finches too.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You could be allergic to the mealies


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm so sorry you have to give them up


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You could maybe try another type of pet that will suit you.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope that it turns out putting them in another room helps you and that you don't have to give them up, I'm really sorry for what you are going through with your meeces


----------

